# Launch Control does work



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tried it at the weekend whilst on a test drive and I can confirm LC works just like it did in the MkI V6 with DSG.

Still as pointless and still as much fun!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't I know you from somewhere?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have they tried to refine it in anyway? Or is it just as was?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Don't I know you from somewhere?


Nope..... everywhere


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Have they tried to refine it in anyway? Or is it just as was?


Seems as was, ESP off, sport mode, rev to 3200, off brake and woosh


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

John C said:


> Tried it at the weekend whilst on a test drive and I can confirm LC works just like it did in the MkI V6 with DSG.
> 
> Still as pointless and still as much fun!


Thanks John... I'll give it a try when my car finally arrives


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Is each Launch Control start logged in the ECU?

Lotus ECU's logs standing starts over 3000 rpm, and use it to void warranty claims on drivetrain components, if you do to many.

Chris.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

ChrisC said:


> Is each Launch Control start logged in the ECU?
> 
> Lotus ECU's logs standing starts over 3000 rpm, and use it to void warranty claims on drivetrain components, if you do to many.
> 
> Chris.


Then Lotus should use stronger components, not spit and glue, and stop looking for excuses. My opinion.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

> ChrisC wrote:
> Is each Launch Control start logged in the ECU?
> 
> Lotus ECU's logs standing starts over 3000 rpm, and use it to void warranty claims on drivetrain components, if you do to many.
> ...


Agreed, but most warranties don't cover fair wear and tear, so if Audi is logging launch control starts in the ECU it could easily become a reason to refuse a claim, if you use it at every set of lights :wink:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

then why make LC?
Now Im not saying thats what I'll be doing, but you dont add a launch feature unless the cars can handle it everyday. Its like the power button on an M5.. You dont give the car another 100bhp unless it can handle it as per normal.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

I suspect the launch control feature was added to allow VAG to get the 0-60 time. A good launch is a very brutal thing, far more brutal than any normal owner would attempt, and manufacture often kill components getting the all important (for marketing / pub banter) 0-60 figure. Without it would the DSG (sorry S-tronic) gearbox be faster to 60 than the manual? Is the launch control feature described in the TT owners manual, if it is then Audi expect the owners to use it, if not then they have every right to log it and refuse warranty claims if its excessively used.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd give it 60% possibility that its in the manual. Can anyone with an Stronic Mk2 TT confirm? 2.0 TT or 3.2.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Or any VAG car with DSG ????


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

It's in the manual


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

I talked to my local dealer about launch control while driving an S-tronic mkII on launch weekend. He told me that launch control starts ARE logged in the ECU and that once the count reaches 20 that's it - no more launch control . You can take the car in to a dealer to get the counter reset, but that gets logged with Audi.

He said it was so Audi could identify cars that had been 'abused' when it came to warranty claims 

No idea how true this is, but thought it worth mentioning here.


----------



## tt250cv (Feb 19, 2005)

tt_drj said:


> I talked to my local dealer about launch control while driving an S-tronic mkII on launch weekend. He told me that launch control starts ARE logged in the ECU and that once the count reaches 20 that's it - no more launch control . You can take the car in to a dealer to get the counter reset, but that gets logged with Audi.
> 
> He said it was so Audi could identify cars that had been 'abused' when it came to warranty claims
> 
> No idea how true this is, but thought it worth mentioning here.


..once the count reaches 20 that's it - no more launch control :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a 3.2 V6 DSG MK I.

My counter is about 60-70 and the launch control still works !!

Sometimes the audi dealers are very funny!!


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> I talked to my local dealer about launch control while driving an S-tronic mkII on launch weekend. He told me that launch control starts ARE logged in the ECU and that once the count reaches 20 that's it - no more launch control . You can take the car in to a dealer to get the counter reset, but that gets logged with Audi.
> 
> He said it was so Audi could identify cars that had been 'abused' when it came to warranty claims
> 
> No idea how true this is, but thought it worth mentioning here.


as far as Im concerned, from a legal viewpoint, if the car has that feature, and its in the manual, no warranty could touch you. In fact you could sue if that was used as an excuse. 
As I've said before, you wont see M5 drivers running to their dealerships saying, "ooh I've been driving withe the power button on and now Im worried about a funny sound"..

Thats just lame and illegal.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

I quite agree that if the feature is an official feature of the S-tronic gearbox and documented in the owner's manual then the owner should be able to use it without fear of having any future warranty claims refused.

I am simply relaying the response of one salesman (the Principal for Sports and Performance Models) when I asked the question "Does the S-tronic gearbox have Launch Control and is it the same as in the Mk1/DSG?" His answer was a very definite "Yes, but..." and I'm posting simply to alert others that it's worth asking the question of your dealer if you plan on using the launch control feature. My salesman may have been blowing smoke...:?

Doesn't affect me because I've gone for manual with short shift!


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

in terms of the abuse a car has to endure, the S-tronic transmission is a manufacturer's dream.

if you compare a computer controlled system to humans, there's no question as to which is more predictable.

even during a launch control event, the amount of clutch slip, power produced and shock loading through the drivetrain is all carefully calculated.

the abuse an S-tronic equipped car sees is minimal compared to a manual.

in fact - shouldn't there be a better warranty for S-tronic cars ??


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

John C said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Have they tried to refine it in anyway? Or is it just as was?
> ...


New to TT's, S tronic etc, but when I first heard the sales guy mention Launch Control I thought it was just sales pitch, so nice to hear confirmation on this ability.

It may sound daft to ask, but after my (brief) testdrive of a 3.2 S tronic and not trying this  , is the "off brake" a reference to releasing under left foot braking (with right foot on loud pedal), or the hand brake ?!

Purely for interest sake !


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Left foot on brake, right foot flat to the floor, left foot off, woosh!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

John C said:


> Seems as was, ESP off, sport mode, rev to 3200, off brake and woosh


What would happen if you forget to turn off ESP?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Could you use launch control making a 90 degree turn out of a junction? Or is it best kept for straight line tak-offs


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Seems as was, ESP off, sport mode, rev to 3200, off brake and woosh
> ...


No woosh!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

squiggel said:


> Could you use launch control making a 90 degree turn out of a junction? Or is it best kept for straight line tak-offs


If you were needing to get out at a junction quickly - using LC would make you miss the spot and prolly cause you to collide with oncoming traffic


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

John C said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


So does it still rev up to 3200rpm and hold, or does it not let you rev the engine at all with your foot on the brake unless you turn off ESP first?

I imagine you'd feel even more stupid if you were revving the engine and the car just pulled away as normal just because ESP was off! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It allows you to rev but it does not hold at the 3200rpm - your start will be just the same as a standing start in normal operation.


----------

